# Game 70: Nuggets @ Heat (3/19/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, March 19, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Final game of this 11 game stretch where we've played nothing but teams above .500. Nuggets have been playing really well since the Melo trade and we have always struggled against this team.

Hopefully we can keep up the play from the last game. Especially Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, cant afford a let down here. Both us and Nugs are playing back to backs and theyre the ones on the road.

Although perhaps we can play in whites, and get Lebron in the black or red....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need that consistent contribution from here to the end of the season, no room for slipping. LeBron needs to go big again, and I wouldn't mind another double double from Chris Bosh. He's been rebounding a lot better recently. 

Let's go Hornets too, against Boston!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol @ Nene's picture


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Time for some San Antonio style payback. Their bench is going to murder ours though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton twisted his ankle in the final seconds of last night's game and probably wont be playing tonight.

Ty Lawson playing more minutes isnt a good thing though. Quick PG's have murdered us this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton is officially out tonight 


> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Raymond Felton (ankle) out tonight for Nuggets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh starts the game off with a J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick step back J by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a tough J. 

Heat off to a nice start


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice ass start.

Damp doing a nice job early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a dunk

10-0 Heat

5-6 shooting for the Heat

While Denver hasnt hit a shot yet


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That'll do


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp with 5 rebounds already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits a J

Hope he's still hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 4-4

Looking like Lebron from last night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Lebron alleyoop!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF how did Lebron finish that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JR Smith with 5 quick points. That ****er just kills us..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's J is still on tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta make that JJ..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh oh Chalmers is down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario is down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That ain't good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now he's being carried to the locker room. Not good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** this is bad, who the hell is going to back up Bibby?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-21 after 3

Not a good close to the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with 2 straight blocks on Gallinari


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ now 0-3 from 3

Mike and him are just killing us with their inconsistency.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link I cant find one anywhere!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel is blocking everything. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel. Beast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So now instead of shooting, Mike passes up a shot and it turns into a 3 second call...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike's release is just too slow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link W2B.

Looks like Lebron has started where he left off. 

I knew Miller would be tentative to shoot....but dude really needs to launch it when he's open. I love his floor game, but dude was brought in to shoot and make treys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 1. Smith never misses against us. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, maybe I should go away and not watch again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't even know how they got back into this, and I'm watching the game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh, wasn't expecting that lead to last against these guys anyway


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

how did Lebron make that?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers and Afflalo both out for the rest of the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Mario and Afflalo are done for the night.

Mario has a sprained right knee and will be re-evaluated tomorrow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Miller needs to play like Mike Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JR Smith missed a 3!!

Joel makes a J

Joel is an offensive machine!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Joel's offense really done a 180 of late or is it just me!?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Upside of Chalmers being out for awhile is that Eddie House might get to play again, which could help our shooting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel Anthony makes a 14-foot jumper in the lane. Assist: Chris Bosh

HAHA I JUST SAW THAT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With the way his offense has been of late, I expected Joel to make that J


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Has Joel's offense really done a 180 of late or is it just me!?


It looks like he's really worked on his offensive game. Almost automatic on the wide open 8 footer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I always say it that Joel Anthony picks up his offense near the end of the season. Does this all the time.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JOEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joel is too much for the Nugs, Karl calls a time out to calm his team from Joel's wrath!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has almost perfected that fadeaway J from the left side of the basket


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just don't understand why Joel does this every year around this time then come November he won't even know how to catch the ball.

Maybe he lifts like crazy during the offseason and loses his comfort zone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a horrible sequence...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Damp with that pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge drawn by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is locked in with that J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is en fuego at the moment


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I realize that correlation does not equal causation but somebody at least needs to bring up that our team started a steep decline after inserting Dampier into the starting lineup.

The guy literally gives us nothing unless he's against somebody like Bynum or Bogut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333

nice find by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibs!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bibby hitting shots. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-47 at the half

nice 1st half. Wish it were a little bigger with the way we're shooting and with Nene spending most of the half in foul trouble.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't figure out what the hell that last play was supposed to be.

It's clear that it was broken but... still...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dee-Zy said:


> I can't figure out what the hell that last play was supposed to be.
> 
> It's clear that it was broken but... still...


It looked really cool and then just sort of stopped


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yeah Bibby


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that push by Bibby was probably the best fast break a point guard has run for us all year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a stream that isnt super jittery?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver won't go away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fouled or not, horrible shot selection by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great block by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the Heat make the run to get it back to double digits. Definitely been a game of runs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5th consecutive double double for Chris Bosh. Way to man up CB.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333

Heat get it back up to 14


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has 6 assists tonight too


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That "Greatest moments in NBA history" ad with DWade as a rookie brings back some awesome memories. Who'd have thought that guy would become one of the greatest 2 guards in NBA history. Awesome to see Lamar and Brian Grant and the guys there too. Doesn't feel that long ago huh?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> That "Greatest moments in NBA history" ad with DWade as a rookie brings back some awesome memories. Who'd have thought that guy would become one of the greatest 2 guards in NBA history. Awesome to see Lamar and Brian Grant and the guys there too. Doesn't feel that long ago huh?


I still remember where I was when Rafer Alston hit that three against the Mavericks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is shooting like 08-09 Wade today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** you, JR..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JR Smith signing with or being traded to Chicago would be my biggest nightmare.

He might be affordable enough for them too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smith is such a Heat Killer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Dwyane and Lebron taking 44 shots, next highest is Bosh & Bibby with 8 :laugh:.

Hey, whatever works. 

Sidenote: Really wishing we still had Beasley rather than Mike Miller right about now....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He just doesnt ****ing miss against us!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bibby playing some skirmishy defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smith almost made a step back 3 over Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come the **** on...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, GTFO Smith. Just GTFO.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JR Smith is going to haunt me in my sleep


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big runner by Lebron off the glass. 

That should be the dagger, but then again, they got JR Smith.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Denver.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, thanks LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

15 assists on 36 field goals is a concern


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Denver for letting about 30 seconds run out on the last 2 Heat possessions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Wade with 32

Lebron with 33

Bosh with his 5th straight double double

And Bibby, although he missed a couple of late open 3's, had a very good game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Add a win to that 5 points or under record!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to get the win. Here's hoping the Hornets can take down the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Add a win to that 5 points or under record!


And all because of a meaningless Ty Lawson layup :laugh:

Such a dumb stat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who gets POTG?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough one between Wade and Lebron. Wade started off great, then cooled off a bit as the game went on so I'd lean slightly to Lebron.

After tonight's 15-25 shooting, Lebron is now right at 50% for the season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed this. Worth watching over again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was a game of runs. Heat would go up by 14-16pts, then Denver would cut it in half. Then the Heat would get it back up to double digits, only to see Denver cut it back in half. 

So it wasnt the most entertaining game, but I guess its worth watching since you know who won and wont get as annoyed from those runs as a lot of us were watching it live


----------

